# Don't you just love coming home to your cats?



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I love that when I come home, they are both right by the door waiting for me, and they spend some time purring as I pet them both.  Such a great welcome home every day. I always look forward to it. 

I was just thinking about this when I got home a little while ago, and I figured that you all would be the people to share it with...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes for me. I'm sometimes scared because I don't know if she will run out.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea Nutmeg door dashes, but I still get excited to see her little butt running by me, lol!! The thought of my kitties at home waiting for me makes work seem even longer!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince doesn't always wait for me at the door. If he's asleep, he'll wake up and watch me from his bed, which is about 4 meters from the door in a straight line. Then again, I'm never out for many hours, except if I go to the office once in a blue moon.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I know what you mean. When I open the door, the first thing I see is Muffs, and then Abby comes right behind her, trilling. It's nice to have a warm welcome home!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It doesn't matter how long I'm gone. I hear MowMow meowing from inside up all 3 flights (if the window is open). He sits on the edge of the rug in the foyer until the door closes but he talks the whole time. He acts like he has to tell me what happened every second that I was gone.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Yea Nutmeg door dashes, but I still get excited to see her little butt running by me, lol!! The thought of my kitties at home waiting for me makes work seem even longer!!


Ack, mine don't door dash yet, because I don't think they have ANY idea what's out there (they have always been strictly indoor cats), but a couple days ago, Lily went waltzing out the door behind me (I was carrying groceries or something...) She stopped and I was able to grab her right away, but I just started having visions of racing around my apartment complex chasing her everywhere (you'd have to know Lily to know how likely this scenario probably is LOL)...FREAKED me out! Now my husband and I are EXTRA careful about the door blocking and closing it ASAP! Haha Spencer on the other hand...if he sauntered outside the door, he'd probably just flop over on his side and lie on the porch staring at us. :wink


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

MowMow said:


> It doesn't matter how long I'm gone. I hear MowMow meowing from inside up all 3 flights (if the window is open). He sits on the edge of the rug in the foyer until the door closes but he talks the whole time. He acts like he has to tell me what happened every second that I was gone.


That is so adorable...my kittens are not QUITE that excited to see me, but they do seem mildly pleased to have me back.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The twins are usually in the windows when I pull up. It makes me smile every day. Then there are days like one last week. I was changing clothes and sat down on the edge of the bed. Right onto a nice hairball and the side-dish of hairball soup. 

Yup, love coming home to my girls!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ha! I know about the hairball soup but it's usually what I step in in the middle of the night. YUCK!

Juno always comes running to greet me when I get home. Except for the first evening after I took her to the vets for shot and checkup. Guess she was angry with me. 

Getting home is one of the many times I miss Tweezer he also used to be a greeter.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> The twins are usually in the windows when I pull up.


Except when they're locked in the kitchen cupboards!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Every day is a new surprise. Today, Cleo was nowhere to be found. I called and called and nothing. Turned around and she was right there.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Haha that was too funny. I bet she was like," Um.. I'm over here." ^^


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

_"Don't you just love coming home to your cats?"_

Like few other things in life.

My cats are invariably sitting in the windows waiting for me, and I talk to them all the way from the car to the back door. I have to turn a corner to reach the door, and once they lose sight of me, they all run to the hallway that leads to the back door - let me tell you, six cats fill up even a long hallway! :love2

If I delay my arrival at the door - stop to talk to a neighbor for a second or scoop up my mail, for instance - Ralph will start banging on it with his front paws and won't stop until I open it.

Crazy little furbabies. *chuckle*

AC


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket has this thing that he does when we get back (mostly me because I leave the house for work, hubby works from home!) --there is a long flight of stairs that leads to our front door and he comes down them as fast as his chubby legs can carry him--about 15 or 20 steps--meowing at the top of his lungs with about every 2nd step "meow meowmeow meow meowmeow meow meowmeow meowmeowmeow WHUMP" and stands on his back legs to rub up against my hands when I take my boots off. It's one of the few times he really enjoys being picked up and will actually headbutt the side of my face for a few minutes. Then he remembers how dignified he is and does a more dignified meow on the way to the kitchen to remind me that he's starving. 

so yeah, I love it. Atlas hasn't quite figured out the greeting bit but he's getting there. He watches from the top of the stairs.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Sometimes when I get home, before I go indoors, I'll find Guy, the abandoned cat who doesn't want to be an inside cat, waiting for me. It's rather strange because I always leave by the back, and he waits at the front.

But then, a couple of weeks ago, I was a little over a block from home (I live on what I call a double block), and I saw this black speck jump down on the sidewalk. It hesitated for a few seconds and then came running along the sidewalk. It was only when he got closer that I saw it was Guy (he's gray) coming to greet me. That made me feel quite good.

I was surprised, though, because while cats are said to be able to recognize us by sight, they're also said to be a bit short sighted. So the question in my mind is, how did he know it was me?


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh I do love it so much!! Dagny is always a warm greeter and is his most affectionate at that time. He purrs and gives me "nudgie kisses." I look so forward to it!!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm an old retired guy, so Midnight, the wild cat, leaves at night and comes home to me. While I'm out early in the morning (0430) feeding the deer, foxes, birds, etc., Midnight shows up from his overnight travels, vocally requesting his sliced deli-beef that I give him in the morning on top of his Purina Cat Chow. Of course he gets his Purina treats too. He gives me the purring and head butts. I just hate it when people spoil animals!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Some days I smile on the drive home from work simply because I know my two will be at the door begging for pets and lovin when I step inside.. amazing how two little cats can make a day.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

*Goldtanker*, I always look forward to some story about Midnight the wild cat. He's my fav character here. Reminds me of the Beverly Rich - do you remember them?

*jusjim*, what I've read is that their long-distance sight is very good but they don't see well when something's right under their nose. Their eye sight is adjusted to spotting movement in the distance for preying, then when the prey is already in their hands they don't need to see it so much. I always wondered indeed how come some strays who live a block or two away see that I'm giving out food, then when they're next to one of the bowls, they don't see it.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I love them so much I don't even want to leave! But I guess the next best thing is coming home. I can expect Rocky the dog for sure and sometimes, I'll hear Jack Jack saying hello and then I'll see him come over. Miu is an iffy one. Sometimes you see her and sometimes you don't. The ungrateful princess!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*"honey, I'm hoooooommmmmme"*

Ritz gives me a truer purpose in life. I love coming home.
I live on the third floor of a condo building, and I can hear her meows all the way from the building entrance. Every day after work, she waits for me on top of the sofa, right next to the door. She walks towards the dining room, then lays down on her side, inviting me (demanding!?) to pay attention to her. First order of business is for her to sniff my entire clothing outfit; it tells her what I've been up to. Then sometimes she wants to cuddle, then all the time she wants FOOD. Later we play.
And she wants to sniff my hands to see how many cats in the feral/stray cat colony allowed me to pet them, however briefly.
Jusjim: the feral/stray cats in the colony that I've been feeding for ten months now recognize my car and certainly know the building I live in. They also have a good sense of timing--they know how many hours it's been between their last Friskies. Any where from between three to six are waiting for me, especially in the morning.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My favorite part of the day is coming home to my kids! They greet me at the door with purrs and mews and headbumps and chin rubs. Always makes me smile after a long hard day.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I live on the third floor ( top floor ) of my building. Mena was never a rubber or very vocal but she would wait on the top of my stairs. Rither sitting very regal like or laying down with her head hanging off the stair ledge.

I miss that. LOL!


----------

